# big guy on rail?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, it depends on the board. Usually wides help with more weight.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

test it out, put said tests on youtube, link them here, feedback guaranteed :thumbsup:


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

a 156 must feel like an absolute noodle to you.

Anways, I used to ride with a guy who was about 250lbs and rode only short park boards. He mainly focused on nose and tail slides so that he could plant most of his weight down on the feature instead of on the board. 

I have no idea if your board could take a 280lb boardslide, some of it depends on your technique. As said above, if you do try it, have the camera running


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was doing board slides on a box not a rail with my Rome Flag a couple of seasons ago and I'm 6'3 280ish if that gives you any idea... I wouldn't bomb drop into a boardslide if I were you but a ride on or light ollie on shouldn't be an issue


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

You can do it but if you land on the rail you definitely have the possibility of snapping the board. You would have to be super graceful and just barely make the first contact with the rail. Like enough momentum on a horizontal axis to float more than the pop for height on a vertical plane. Think of it a just barely making it just floating and try to match that with the rail and barely any force will be put on it. That take a good bit of skill though. I'm 6'3" 180LBS and I ride a 162 wide. Technically speaking that is a short board for my height and is just about right for my weight. IDK how you ride a 156 lol


----------



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

i put all my weight under my one foot,.. rather than directly in between feet on a board slide,.. i still don't know if that's correct, but it could work?


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for all the help. i will try when the season starts. but ya for the board. i got it about 2 years ago and i didnt know weight was something to look at so i based it of of hight. but ya i learned on it. last year about 21 days on it and no cracks breaks or anything. i didnt think it could hold up to my size but it did. powder days sucked because i would just sink in it. it wasnt hards to ride or anything, now i dont know what to expect once i ride my lib tech which is 164.5 way bigger and isnt flat like my other one. 
what would be some good bindings for my board. i ride tress alot and when my friends hit the park i follow. right now im using my mission six bindings. thanks agian everyone.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody doing park stuff should be prepaired to ruin their board at any time. Just one of those things that comes with the park. You may have a higher chance of breaking a board but I've seen plenty of skinny dude with snapped boards from some stupid accident in the park.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I prefer the pivot method because most student have a fear of commitment in doing the Ollie on method and are so tense and stiff when the land on the the box, they loose it. I find the pivot method works best in most cases.


haha oh thats exactly how i was my first day out trying to get hop on features. I spent probably almost an hour just constantly eating shit over and over off of the rails i was trying. I would be super stiff and basically forget to do anything after i took off and i would clip something, or over shoot it, or slide off. I am not able to confidently land all types of hop on rails but i can usually get the ones closer to the ground and i dont embarrass my self every time. Thankfully i am quite a bit younger than you, so i can eat shit over and over and not care


----------

